
Thieves Go High-Tech to Steal Cars - terryauerbach
http://www.wsj.com/articles/thieves-go-high-tech-to-steal-cars-1467744606
======
throwaway7767
That table with the theft rates is weird, why use absolute numbers? What
possible relevant information can be gleaned from that? All that table tells
me is that the Toyota Corolla is a very common car in the US.

I would have loved to see a table with reported thefts per 1000 vehicles sold
or something.

~~~
sandstrom
I had the exact same thought. Utterly useless graph.

------
technofiend
Short version seems to be adding physical hardware security is now required
and maybe a hidden switch to disable the ODB II port is a good idea.

